# Chevy Cruze Electrical Problems



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2018)

Greetings, I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS 1.4T Automatic, originally a few months back I had an issue where the car would not start after installing the battery. Everything would turn on and it would say service traction, stability, power steering, about everything that you can think of. This was solved simply by me taking of the negative cable and waiting 10 minutes after that no problem. After installing this new battery it wasn't the right size so I assume it would shift around because it wasn't properly secured and then the same response as the first time occurred. This was remedied by me wedging a piece of metal to fill in the gap, after that I had no problems with it until the 22nd after I was coming home from thanksgiving with the family. Suddenly the similar problem occurred but much worse. I had to pull over to the side of the road, I assumed it was the same problem but now it has flashing stability and traction but just those two. I pulled over tried removing the cable assuming it would work but nothing. I got the car running but after accelerating it would just stop again saying the same problem. By a miracle of shifting gears manually and keeping the RPMs below 2k until 45mph I was able to get it home. I researched and found it was most likely the negative cable so I also find that it had the service notice for it so I assumed I could get it free. I took it to the dealership and they did a bunch of test without asking me first and then after charging up a 50 dollar bill for nothing they told me that the previous owner had already done this service notice and that I had to pay for the diagnostics for something that I already knew what as wrong. After this i replaced it myself and everything was fine at first I got it home just fine and now all of a sudden it didn't start so I ended up getting it jumped after disconnecting the cables didn't work. This got me home with no issues, I thought problem solved but nope on my way out of town trusting the car, it started not working. When I took it to autozone to get the starter, originator, and battery tested they all were just fine. But the car would drop down to 10-11V while driving and then stall out. At one point the rpms revved so high that I could smell my transmission burning and then a thud and the car suddenly turned to German and wouldn't accelerate well. I drove it like that until finally it just copped out on me and i had to get a jump and removed the negative cable. I'm begging anyone please help me with this, this is the only way I get to school and work(s).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Greetings, I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ RS 1.4T Automatic, originally a few months back I had an issue where the car would not start after installing the battery. Everything would turn on and it would say service traction, stability, power steering, about everything that you can think of. This was solved simply by me taking of the negative cable and waiting 10 minutes after that no problem.
> 
> After installing this new battery it wasn't the right size so I assume it would shift around because it wasn't properly secured and then the same response as the first time occurred. This was remedied by me wedging a piece of metal to fill in the gap, after that I had no problems with it until the 22nd after I was coming home from thanksgiving with the family.
> 
> ...



Welcome Aboard!









Sorry, I could not read that massive block of text!



*Cruze Battery Upgrade Options*


*Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable Just because it was replaced once does not mean they did not install another bad cable as they were supplied to GM faulty for a while. Test it yourself.*


How to Check Resistance in Battery Cables






:moved: to Gen1 Audio & Electronics


----------

